# Summer Bay lottery update



## Sandy (Sep 10, 2007)

As of today (9-10), there are 15,460 deeds exchanged.  The lottery will be on Sept 28, and the _*company will notify SB of the winners on Oct 6*_.  The winners will then be notified by mail.


----------



## JoeMO (Sep 10, 2007)

*Great News*

Thanks Sandy for the update.

That is only about 60%, but still more than some had thought would be sent in at this point.

If I have it right, only those that had sent in (postmarked) by 9/1 are eligible for the lottery?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## jmsmom (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how many 2 bedroom units are available in the lottery?

It may have been stated been stated in the other posts but reading them is a bit like reading War and Peace (in more ways than one)


----------



## Sandy (Sep 10, 2007)

Only one bedrooms are eligible for the upgrade to a 2 bedroom. And only those that were returned by Sept 1

Also, studios were automatically upgraded to one bedroom. So those owners do not have to do anything - they are automatically winners!


----------



## Sandy (Sep 10, 2007)

I see that I may have misread your question: there will be approximately 40% of the one bedroom owners who can qualify.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 10, 2007)

jmsmom

I don't know exactly how many 2 bedrooms are available for the lottery.  Someone else here might post the answer. 

I get the sense that SB has many more one bedrooms than 2 bedrooms, but don't know the exact breakdown.


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 10, 2007)

*Everyone gets an upgrade!*



jmsmom said:


> Does anyone know how many 2 bedroom units are available in the lottery?
> 
> It may have been stated been stated in the other posts but reading them is a bit like reading War and Peace (in more ways than one)



Jmsmom, the number you are looking for is aprox 4300.  but... everyone gets a bigger/nicer unit    first there are only 1 and 2 bedroom units at the new complex. 2 different floor plans in each.  as stated they have no studios. so all studio and Jr. 1bdrm  (Executive)  get an upgrade to a full 1 bdrm. the Plaza, Fountians and Winick 1 bdrms with 2 baths get automaticaly upgraded to a 2 bedroom.  there are aprox 4300 other 1 bedroom owners that will be eligible for a 2 bedroom upgrade at no cost due to a shortage of avail. 1 bdrms.   there were something like 8-9,000 eligible 1 bedrooms for the lotery. the worst case odds were like 43%   but that assumes that all eligible 1 bdrms transfered paperwork by sept1.  I suspect given the # deeds transfered to date that the odds are more like 55-60%    all of the Desert Club units are bigger sq. ft wise than the current resort. so Basicaly everyone gets a bigger un it.   Welcome!   Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed.

Anne


----------



## Sandy (Sep 11, 2007)

Much better and clearer answer Bob. Thanks.


----------



## jmsmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!  That was what I was trying to figure out!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 27, 2007)

Sandy said:


> The lottery will be on Sept 28, and the _*company will notify SB of the winners on Oct 6*_.  The winners will then be notified by mail.



Any idea if there is any way to find out prior to that.  We are leaving for a 2 1/2 week trip to Greece on Oct 5th.  We will have to wait until we get home to find out.

Darn


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Any idea if there is any way to find out prior to that.  We are leaving for a 2 1/2 week trip to Greece on Oct 5th.  We will have to wait until we get home to find out.
> 
> Darn



Sandy L,  I think we are all on the "edge of our seats"  waiting for the outcome of the  lottery!    but even if the Resort is notified of the results on Oct 6  it's unknown when we the owners will actually find out via mail.  historicaly  promised mail from the resort has been slow coming    Enjoy your trip!    of course....   if it's really bothering you, I'll go to Greece for you and you can stay home and wait for the mail     RT


----------



## Mimi (Oct 1, 2007)

I just returned from Summer Bay this morning. We are not in the lottery, as all of our units are 2br. The good news is that the crews are getting ready to begin remodeling the Desert Club apartments full force. I was advised some are already completed. One source expects the completion date to be in the summer of 2008 and another source said November 2008 at the latest. I was told that no one will be able to occupy Summer Bay at Las Vegas Desert Club until all the units are ready for occupancy. It will be a total transition.


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 5, 2007)

One more day - I hope they mail the notices next week!

Anne


----------



## Sandy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking of calling to see if they can tell the result over the phone. Has anyone tried this? If so post here - I am tied up most of the day and might not be able to get to it til later this evening.


----------



## janapur (Oct 5, 2007)

Sandy,
I'll call this morning. However, it won't be for a few hours due to the time difference.

Jana


----------



## janapur (Oct 5, 2007)

janapur said:


> Sandy,
> I'll call this morning. However, it won't be for a few hours due to the time difference.
> 
> Jana



They weren't able to disclose anything over the phone. However, the results will be mailed shortly. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jmsmom (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all

I called too this afternoon and the lady I spoke to said they dont even have the results yet and won't have them until Monday.  She  said they are only notifiying people by mail but said to call back in a week or so and they would be able to give the results over the phone.

I also asked what the process for the winners would be as far as paperwork but she had no idea what it would look like.


----------



## Mimi (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck to all of you in the lottery!


----------



## janapur (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone called SB to check the status yet?


----------



## jmsmom (Oct 10, 2007)

I just called and the lady - somewhat snarky- informed me that the lottery itself only happened last Friday, they received the list on Monday and sometime in the next 2 to 3 weeks they may send out the letters letting people know what they results were.     They will not be talking to folks over the phone.

I expressed my frustration at the length of the process and that it was aggravating to get such different information from different folks in their office and her response was "oh I think they were just telling you what you wanted to hear"  ARGGHH


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Problem solved?*



jmsmom said:


> I expressed my frustration at the length of the process and that it was agravating to get such different information form different folks in their office and her response was "oh I think they were just telling you what you wanted to hear"  ARGGHH



Well, at least you won't accuse her of THAT!


----------



## Art4th (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going to be in Vegas from the 18th to the 23rd and I'm going to attempt to get my results live and in person. I'll let everyone know how it goes.

Art


----------



## jmsmom (Oct 16, 2007)

*Summerbay has the lottery results*

Unfortunately we didn't win, but hopefully someone here did.


The reason I found this out was that yesterday I received a letter from the deed exchange people saying that they hadn't gotten my deed exchange paperwork yet  it was dated September 10th  so I called to find out why the papers I sent via UPS August 21 weren't in their system. They said they had a "glitch"

Anyways when I asked again about the results they said that Summerbay had them and they were responsible for letting folks know if they won. 

I called the main 1 -877 number (sorry don't have it handy) and they looked up the results for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2007)

Confused about your post.  

Did you actually get in the lottery and NOT win?  Or did your papers arrive late and you did not even get into the lottery?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2007)

*We Won!!!*

Just called. The phone rings, and rings, and rings.  Then, maybe someone picks up. I figure they are swamped, but the receptionist told me to just wait on the phone until someone picked up. 

One of our units was "unofficially" upgraded to a two bedroom. She explained that the official list was not yet prepared, and she could only say if she saw our name on the list. She did see us on the list, for one of the units we own.  The other, presumably, did not win.  But she said that this is not official. 

Yipee!


----------



## janapur (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, I got through right away at 1-877-642-5060 and they saw my name on the list :whoopie:  which means we won at least one 2BR. However, they are unable to see if we won multiple lottery upgrades. Therefore, Sandy, you may have won more than one. In other words, there is not a number next to our name stating how many we won. Our name being on the list just assures that our name was pulled at least once.

*This is what I was told, so if anyone was told differently or was able to determine if they won multiple times, please post here.*

Good luck to everyone! 

Jana


----------



## jmsmom (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry for not being clear.  

When I spoke to the lady at the deed exchange place she assured me that even though I got the letter stating they didn't receive my paperwork they really did and she felt sure that I was entered in the lottery.  

She did not however have a way to check this.  So I don't really know if we were entered or not.

I'm choosing to think that we were entered but just not chosen.


----------



## janapur (Oct 16, 2007)

jmsmom said:


> Sorry for not being clear.
> 
> When I spoke to the lady at the deed exchange place she assured me that even though I got the letter stating they didn't receive my paperwork they really did and she felt sure that I was entered in the lottery.
> 
> ...


I received that same letter and called SB immediately in a panic. I was informed that the letter was sent in error. Can anyone else confirm this? I didn't post anything regarding that letter, as I thought that I was the only erroroneous recipient. Hmmm . . .


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 17, 2007)

Did they say when the letters would be mailed?  I don't know when I'll have the time to sit and call.

Thanks.


----------



## Art4th (Oct 17, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> Did they say when the letters would be mailed?  I don't know when I'll have the time to sit and call.
> 
> Thanks.



It's a quick, one minute phone call. I called today and unfortunately did not get lucky in the lottery. She told me about 4600 units were upgraded via the lottery. I'm heading to Vegas tomorrow...I hope my luck is better once I get there.

Art


----------



## Sandy (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry about that Art.  I don't know if your results are "final" as Jana says, but keep hope alive.  You might have the real kind of luck when you get there :whoopie:


----------



## brucecz (Oct 17, 2007)

Art4th said:


> It's a quick, one minute phone call. I called today and unfortunately did not get lucky in the lottery. She told me about 4600 units were upgraded via the lottery. I'm heading to Vegas tomorrow...I hope my luck is better once I get there.
> 
> Art



We will be flying out on Sunday for the week.   As it stands we  have reservations and may be at both the Westgate on a exchange  and at Summer Bay using our ownership week. Or we  just may be at the Westgate or just at Summer Bay depending on some varibles.

Bruce


----------



## janapur (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Bruce! Have a great time and bring some nice weather back with you, please. Has it rained every day in WI too? We could have used this a few months ago.

While you're there, could you ask if they are offering any tour gifts for non-owners staying at the property. We're letting friends and family use our week 52s and I'd like for them to see the new digs. If they can get a gift as well, it would be great. Thanks!

Jana


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I was trying to be patient and wait for the "Letter"  but I guess I need to call!  

FWIW:   a SB 2 bdrm season 3 just sold on ebay for $1750.00   had 13 different bidders.    pretty good money for this time of year, looks like the word is out!    RT


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 18, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> OK, I was trying to be patient and wait for the "Letter"  but I guess I need to call!
> 
> FWIW:   a SB 2 bdrm season 3 just sold on ebay for $1750.00   had 13 different bidders.    pretty good money for this time of year, looks like the word is out!    RT



Well...  I got right through to the nice folks at Customer Service.  it appears at first glance that NONE of my 1 bedrooms(4) hit the lottery    BUT... she said "I don't think they have input all the info" ???  "and they will be sending out letters"   guess I'm back to waiting!   I'll be out there on the 28th, maybe I'll see if I can get a look at it myself.    maybe this is GOD's way of telling me I shouldn't hang out in Vegas?       RT


----------



## JoeMO (Oct 18, 2007)

I just called and they said I didn't win either.  Maybe they read all the negative things SOME people were saying on TUG about SB so they didn't let us win.  Just kidding, maybe we will get a letter saying we one after all.

Joe


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, none for me either.  She said they weren't done entering all the information yet so maybe, but I won't hold my breath.

Letters to be sent the first 2 weeks of November.

Anne


----------



## brucecz (Oct 19, 2007)

We live in the southren part of Wisconsin and has had pleanty of rain all year long,

I check to if they are doing gifts for non owners staying  at the resort.

Bruce  



janapur said:


> Hi Bruce! Have a great time and bring some nice weather back with you, please. Has it rained every day in WI too? We could have used this a few months ago.
> 
> While you're there, could you ask if they are offering any tour gifts for non-owners staying at the property. We're letting friends and family use our week 52s and I'd like for them to see the new digs. If they can get a gift as well, it would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Jana


----------



## Art4th (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in Vegas now and went to SB yesterday. Apparently I wasn't even IN the lottery. They said my 1BR is a Jr. 1br (Tower) and was excluded. Sounds like BS to me, but that's the way it goes I guess.

Art


----------



## Sandy (Oct 21, 2007)

Art, 

Looking at the upgrade chart, it seems that you unit was probably a "super studio" or something like that.  Compare the size of your unit to the one bedrooms in the Towers:  
http://deedexchange.summerbayresort.com/IMI_1342_UC.html

At 488 sq. ft, it might be more like the studios in size. See the other studios on the site. If this is the case, then you were automatically upgraded to the full one bedrooms without going through the lottery.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 21, 2007)

Art,
If what you own is an "Executive 1 Bdrm," in the Towers, the one with the hole/passthru between the living room and the bedroom, then this is true.  It didn't qualify for the lottery because it isn't a true 1 Bdrm unit.  But you still got upgraded.  I know it doesn't seem like it, but you'll have a full 1 Bdrm unit, with a solid wall between rooms.  Plus there will be a washer and dryer, a full range, a dishwasher, 42" Plasma TV, wireless internet (don't know if they plan on charging for this) and more.

How do you like today's weather?  Big surprise, huh?

Fern



Art4th said:


> I'm in Vegas now and went to SB yesterday. Apparently I wasn't even IN the lottery. They said my 1BR is a Jr. 1br (Tower) and was excluded. Sounds like BS to me, but that's the way it goes I guess.
> 
> Art


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know why the Fountain 1 BRs and Plaza 1 BRs were picked to go to 2 BRs.  Not sure why they were picked to be upgraded to a 2 BR over the Villas 1 BRs, which at 700 sq ft, were the largest of the 1 BRs, and they were only upgraded to a 1 BR Deluxe.  Just curious?

I don't own any of these, I own a Villas.  But I just thought it rather odd.

I have yet to call to see if I got upgraded?  Are they open on Sunday?


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 21, 2007)

Sandy,
I am just guessing here, but I would guess the Plaza and Fountain 1 Bdrms were automatically upgraded because they were the newest sections, perhaps as much as 15-20 years (or more) newer than the Towers and Villas.   Some of the Winnicks were automatically upgraded, too, the ones which were 1 Bdrm 2 Bath.  That is because if they put them in the lottery instead, they ones who didn't get upgraded would have been _downgraded_, due to the 2nd bathroom.

Note:  To anybody unaware, I am not a Summer Bay owner now, although I was one for many years, and was on the board for awhile in the past.  I try to only comment on things that I know about, such as the above.

Fern


----------



## Art4th (Oct 22, 2007)

I've seen one of the new units and they're great. It's definitely a big upgrade from th existing resort...I was just pumped about maybe getting a 2BR. They wanted $6K to get me into points. Since I only paid $600 for my unit, I politely declined .

The weather....I almost blew across the strip. The construction dirt made it really look like a desert sand storm.




Fern Modena said:


> Art,
> If what you own is an "Executive 1 Bdrm," in the Towers, the one with the hole/passthru between the living room and the bedroom, then this is true.  It didn't qualify for the lottery because it isn't a true 1 Bdrm unit.  But you still got upgraded.  I know it doesn't seem like it, but you'll have a full 1 Bdrm unit, with a solid wall between rooms.  Plus there will be a washer and dryer, a full range, a dishwasher, 42" Plasma TV, wireless internet (don't know if they plan on charging for this) and more.
> 
> How do you like today's weather?  Big surprise, huh?
> ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2007)

I did not get upgraded either.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 30, 2007)

*Did anyone get an official notice of the results?*

I see nothing in the mail yet, just wondering if anyone else had an official notification of the lottery results.


----------



## janapur (Oct 30, 2007)

Sandy said:


> I see nothing in the mail yet, just wondering if anyone else had an official notification of the lottery results.



Not yet, Sandy. I'm very discouraged by the lottery turnout amount TUGgers. I'll be interested to see the total numbers.

Has anyone who has been there recently seen what they are offering for nonowners touring the property? I guess I should just call and ask.

We should plan a get together for TUGers once we occupy the new resort. Any word on projected date for that?

Jana


----------



## brucecz (Oct 30, 2007)

We received $100 debit card for a owner update-paperwork-salespitch  last Monday that lasted for less than a 3/4 hour. 

(We also did resort update at Westgate Flamingo Bay were we traded into and are not owners.  They gave us 2 Rat Pack show tickets worth about $118 for less that a 15 minute update )   

The Summer Bay rep had a hard time beliving that we bought a unit already converted to RCI points, but when he checked our ownership it verified what we told him. They took a shot of selling us a "repoed" 2 bedroom low season ownership like ours for $12,000 but we were not interested.

They said they supposely only needed 80% of the owners to approve and now have  had 83% of the owners approve the switch.  We signed the approval paperwork.

I mentioned that I knew of but did not personally know James R. who was on the board and seemed to be doing a fine job of keeping owners up to date on Tug.

Interesting enough the person they bought in to explain RCI Points to the two of us after I mentioned Tug said that they did not want to post and after posting answer questions on Tug.

I asked if he was a RCI rep and he said no, but he was a real estate agent and that ended the update. 

Bruce


----------



## xzhan02 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Will exchangers stay in the new units ?*

Sorry this is not an owner question.  If someone get an exchange now for a 2009 stay at summer Bay, will they stay at the new resort ?  I'd assume so, as the current one will not exist anymore, correct ?


----------



## janapur (Oct 31, 2007)

xzhan02 said:


> Sorry this is not an owner question.  If someone get an exchange now for a 2009 stay at summer Bay, will they stay at the new resort ?  I'd assume so, as the current one will not exist anymore, correct ?



Correct, provided everything goes as planned and we are occupying the new resort in 2009.


----------



## bookworm (Oct 31, 2007)

I was looking at a possible exchange there for the first week of November 2008. Will this be in the new location or the old location - does anyone know or is this not yet determined?
Thanks.


----------



## janapur (Nov 2, 2007)

bookworm said:


> I was looking at a possible exchange there for the first week of November 2008. Will this be in the new location or the old location - does anyone know or is this not yet determined?
> Thanks.



Hopefully the new resort! :whoopie:


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 2, 2007)

Since I'm no longer an owner, will somebody invite me over when the new place is up and running? I'd love to see the inside.  I know where it is...

Fern


----------



## janapur (Nov 3, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Since I'm no longer an owner, will somebody invite me over when the new place is up and running? I'd love to see the inside.  I know where it is...
> 
> Fern



Absolutely, Fern! You were so helpful providing info for our last trip with kids in tow.

I don't expect to return until the new resort is complete. We hope to be one of the first to stay there, so I'll keep you posted. Anyone else in for a get together . . . Bob, Sandy, Bruce? The annual meetng is in June, perhaps that would be a good time.

Jana


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 4, 2007)

janapur said:


> Absolutely, Fern! You were so helpful providing info for our last trip with kids in tow.
> 
> I don't expect to return until the new resort is complete. We hope to be one of the first to stay there, so I'll keep you posted. Anyone else in for a get together . . . Bob, Sandy, Bruce? The annual meetng is in June, perhaps that would be a good time.
> 
> Jana



Count me in!     Actually just got back (4am) from a week at the resort.  The Desert Club is Vacant, saw some minor work going on Sat. Glass crews were replacing windows. not sure if its part of the refurb and/or replacing broken panels???  the Security Guard wouldn't let us inside the Complex unless we were on a "Tour".  walked around the perimeter and didn't see any "Major" work started.    many buildings(non Summer bay) in the SB neighborhood have been removed since I was there in June. and there are quite a few that that are now vacant and enclose inside Chain Link fence.
Sales force were still very active, and overheard a few folks there for the deed transfer. steady flow of folks doing the tour of the new unit at SBDC.
Got some good news I think, I went to the sales office. and they would not let me see the lottery results, but the nice lady went upstairs and checked it for my name. according to her... I did get one of my one bdrm units upgraded via the lottery.   so that's one out of 4!    Heard through the grapevine that the actual notification via mail will be mid Nov. ?    The Summer Bay Complex was very clean and well maintained. stayed in the towers bldg.  Plumbing issues had the water shut off for a few hours  three days in a row. not a major inconvenience, but evidence of the plumbing challenges at the old resort.    may be the last time I stay at the current resort?   I think a get together at the new Property would be a great Idea!  I wonder if they will have a "Grand Opening" ???    Bob


----------



## Sandy (Nov 4, 2007)

Bob, Jana, and Fern, 

I think it would be a good idea to get together like we did this past June.  I would love to meet Fern since she was so helpful to me when I was researching this resort.  

June sounds great.  Will the new units be ready by then?


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 5, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Bob, Jana, and Fern,
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to get together like we did this past June.  I would love to meet Fern since she was so helpful to me when I was researching this resort.
> 
> June sounds great.  Will the new units be ready by then?



Sandy,
I'd be suprised if they were done by June, I haven't seen anyone come out yet and say that it's a "done deal" ?  I assume it is?  the HOA had a mtg in Oct. and are working on the documentation to convert everything on their end over to the Desert Club Complex. so that tells me it's a go. BUT, I'd like to hear someone officialy announce it.    RT


----------



## brucecz (Nov 5, 2007)

janapur said:


> Hi Bruce! Have a great time and bring some nice weather back with you, please. Has it rained every day in WI too? We could have used this a few months ago.
> 
> While you're there, could you ask if they are offering any tour gifts for non-owners staying at the property. We're letting friends and family use our week 52s and I'd like for them to see the new digs. If they can get a gift as well, it would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Jana



Sorry, I  forgot to ask about the non owners.

What they gave us for doing a "update tour" was a  $100 debit card.

In regards to having enough Votes.  For what it is worth, on October 29. 2007  we were told during our tour that they  had needed 80% and that they already had :whoopie:  83%.
They said it was a done deal.

Bruce


----------



## Sandy (Nov 5, 2007)

janapur said:


> Absolutely, Fern! You were so helpful providing info for our last trip with kids in tow.
> 
> I don't expect to return until the new resort is complete. We hope to be one of the first to stay there, so I'll keep you posted. Anyone else in for a get together . . . Bob, Sandy, Bruce? The annual meetng is in June, perhaps that would be a good time.
> 
> Jana



I was confused by Jana's post that she did not intend to return until the new resort is complete.  Then she mentioned June, and I got excited, thinking maybe things will be ready by then. 

Whatever the status, I am willing to have another get together.


----------



## janapur (Nov 6, 2007)

Sandy said:


> I was confused by Jana's post that she did not intend to return until the new resort is complete.  Then she mentioned June, and I got excited, thinking maybe things will be ready by then.
> 
> Whatever the status, I am willing to have another get together.



Sorry, Sandy. Perhaps I was being optimistic as well. I'm good with June either way. . . we really spent very little time in the unit.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 6, 2007)

*June mtg*

I just got back from Vegas 3 days ago, and you guys have me planning connections for june already


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Bob (or anyone who knows), will all members be notified of the lottery winner results or only the winners?

Should I keep checking my mail or assume the phone info (no go) is correct?

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 9, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> Hey Bob (or anyone who knows), will all members be notified of the lottery winner results or only the winners?
> 
> Should I keep checking my mail or assume the phone info (no go) is correct?
> 
> ...



Anne, the actual policy and procedures for the lottery havent been real easy to get info on...  last rumor I heard was the mailing would be around Nov 15?  when folks here on TUG start getting letters I'm sure they will post it.  those of us who haven't seen anything within a week of the mailing I think we can assume didn't hit the lottery!    I would imagine/assume that there will be some sort of official accounting of the lottery process avail. after the results are released?   You know there will be folks who feel they were cheated 
the next owner meeting should be interesting!   RT


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Bob.  I won't feel cheated.  I'll be happy with my nice new 1 bedroom, I'd just be happier with a 2.

Anne


----------



## Mimi (Nov 11, 2007)

Especially for the same maintenance fee!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 12, 2007)

Mimi said:


> Especially for the same maintenance fee!



Yes, but there were warnings that the MF might go up in the future, although they intend to hold it down for a few years.  The taxes on the new property will be much higher.


----------



## jmsmom (Nov 12, 2007)

brucecz said:


> They said they supposely only needed 80% of the owners to approve and now have  had 83% of the owners approve the switch.  We signed the approval paperwork.
> 
> 
> Bruce



Does anyone know what will happen with units that aren't signed over? I wonder if they will will go to the HOA?


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 13, 2007)

jmsmom said:


> Does anyone know what will happen with units that aren't signed over? I wonder if they will will go to the HOA?



At this point I don't think thats going to be a big issue?  83% +/- deeds signed over, MF Delinquencies at a 15 year low, cheap resales have pretty much dried up. I suspect everyone who was going to "Bail" has done so by now. I think the delinquent owners will be the only ones that haven't signed. and those will be handled as such. I can't imagine anyone staying current on their MF's and then just walking away at the end?  But then... we all know there's bound to be a few    RT


----------



## Sandy (Nov 13, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> I can't imagine anyone staying current on their MF's and then just walking away at the end?  But then... we all know there's bound to be a few    RT



Hey Bob, 
I know people just like that: they have owned timesharing for YEARS, and yet they still do not trade, use, or deposit their time!! Pay their MF every year. Absolutely amazing to me. 

In fact, some of these same folks end up paying someone else to take the timeshare off of their hands in a "guaranteed" sale, upfront fee scenario. 

We all know them.  I just feel bad, especially when they don't listen to friends and family who sincerely try to set them straight with real valuable information.  But now I don't let it stress me out   To each his/her own.


----------



## lopil (Dec 26, 2007)

*I received My Notification*



Sandy said:


> As of today (9-10), there are 15,460 deeds exchanged.  The lottery will be on Sept 28, and the _*company will notify SB of the winners on Oct 6*_.  The winners will then be notified by mail.



I received a letter dated December 14, 2007 informing me that my account will receive a complimentary upgrade from a one-bedroom to a two-bedroom.  It also says  "Summer Bay Resorts is also extending a personal invitation to you and your family to enjoy a complimentary three-day, two-night stay as the resorts' guest.  At this point, you will receive your two bedroom upgrade certificate and personalized Charter Membership...".


----------

